# Wanting to get started



## stonecold (Jun 30, 2007)

I have been to a couple of cookoffs, but have never competed...I consider myself decent.  If I were to enter a small cookoff ,, how much..extra meat should I be prepared to cook for samples ectra....I am tallking about a small team with a few small smokers,  but I do want to have fun and not look to stupid


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 30, 2007)

welcome to smf grom another texan. get on over to roll call for a proper introduction. i couldn't tell ya how much extra w/out more info like how many usually attend,what a few "small" cookers,whats your budget,etc. try 3 or 4 pork shoulders(6-8lbs) from h.e.b. or wally world (cheap per lb.) & give sliced or pulled pork. that would be my best guess.


----------

